# DHA call centre number 0800 601 190 not connecting



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi guys

Has anyone tried calling DHA call centre on the number 0800 601 190 lately? Mine says call cannot be completed? Is there an alternative number to call them?


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

*DHA Call Centre*



anishjp said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone tried calling DHA call centre on the number 0800 601 190 lately? Mine says call cannot be completed? Is there an alternative number to call them?


It does work, I just think it gets too busy, I called it in the morning 8h30hrs it was answered after 10 minutes of waiting, But I was helped.

Be patient and keep trying


----------

